# Scoring Software



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Our club race committee runs hundreds of races each season, one-design as well as PHRF. We are looking for scoring software that we'd be able to use to calculate and keep track of the results, as well as upload to the club website. PHRF time-on-time as well as time-on-distance options would be appreciated, too. Though we'd like the best possible setup anyone could possibly imagine, cost is a factor. Suggestions?


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Sailwave - Windows Sailing Regatta Scoring Results Software Program

Free, used in how many countries, I think 3/4 of the local clubs here in puget sound use it. There is a Yahoo email group list you can get info. It has not sure how many scoring rules on it, PHRF TOT and TOD, IRC IMS, IOR to name a few. Scores series, with a couple of different ways to go about it. You can also modify the throw outs etc. Saves results in word, excel, pdf, you can also upload via an FTTP if you have a link this way........

They DO accept and would like donations. I can not personally think of another better options. Locally it is used for club beer can results, puget sound, 1D, phrf, and NOOD races, even has been used locally for world,nation and regional championships.

Marty


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Second vote for Sailwave... we used it too - it seems to work quite well.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Thanks for the input. I asked my software guru to check it out. Less than a day later he'd gotten last year's results entered and uncovered computational errors that had been made.


----------



## DanJRSC (Aug 26, 2008)

You may want to try Notice of Race: Scoring Sailboat Races, Regattas and More
It has many of the features of desktop software, plus a few more advantages:

Already on the web and allows users to register themselves .

Competitors can upload all of their boat's information once, and can use it over and over when they register for yours, or other events on the site.

Allows race organizers to promote races to their region, not just their club members.

Pictures, race summaries, and supporting documentation can all be uploaded about events.

Handles scoring of one design, PHRF Time on distance, Time on Time.

It also calculates series results, and you can even create 
"championship" results to determine seasonal titles, and much more.

The best part is that the majority of features are free for both the competitors and the event organizers

Feel free to give it a try. Notice of Race: Scoring Sailboat Races, Regattas and More


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

Looked at NOR website. It has a feature that allows you to see events that have used it within 500 miles of a zipcode. None past, present, or future within 500 miles of us. None within 500 miles of 90210 (a number that sticks in my mind because I have children). None within 500 miles of other numbers I plugged in. This feature is not a good idea until it can show positive results. I have had my software guru (who also happens to be an electrical engineer, so you know he's not only thorough, but practical) look into Sailwave. He was impressed. He plugged in last year's results to show how computational errors are eliminated. He tweaked it so our Time on Time results would align with our local conditions. We've met to show RC members how simple it is to enter data and get results. We're hoping to get a laptop with Wifi so we can post results on the club website before the RC boat even gets back to the dock. We're planning to go with Sailwave.


----------

